# Soft Tip?



## SMDave (Dec 13, 2007)

What exactly does a "soft tip" mean? I see this a lot but never quite understood what it meant. Thanks for the help


----------



## Nickk (Dec 13, 2007)

as I understand it(qualifier so no one can rip me if I'm wrong), a soft tip is when the taper is small at the top so it bends more easily(soft). This is good to protect light lines so the when the fish pulls it's got some give, but there's still a good backbone fight with. Not like an ultra light noodle feel.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2007)

I think Nickk nailed it - it just means that the rod tip bends easily. For example - Ugly Stick rods all have very soft tip - no matter hos heavy the rod is.

And BTW Nickk, no one gets ripped to harshly on here (well, except for Jim and BassAddict, but they deserve it ) and I know Jim plans to keep it that way so let it fly


----------



## SMDave (Dec 13, 2007)

esquired said:


> I think Nickk nailed it - it just means that the rod tip bends easily. For example - Ugly Stick rods all have very soft tip - no matter hos heavy the rod is.
> 
> And BTW Nickk, no one gets ripped to harshly on here (well, except for Jim and BassAddict, but they deserve it ) and I know Jim plans to keep it that way so let it fly


Then wouldn't a fast tip be the same thing as a fast/extra fast tip?


----------



## Nickk (Dec 13, 2007)

esquired said:


> I think Nickk nailed it - it just means that the rod tip bends easily. For example - Ugly Stick rods all have very soft tip - no matter hos heavy the rod is.
> 
> And BTW Nickk, no one gets ripped to harshly on here (well, except for Jim and BassAddict, but they deserve it ) and I know Jim plans to keep it that way so let it fly




In know but a little CYA never hurts!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Then wouldn't a fast tip be the same thing as a fast/extra fast tip?



I believe (and I know RedBug can explain this in detail) that a fast and extra fast tip are close, but not the same. Same idea, they are both stiff tips that allow for greater sensitivity 

Here it is explained:*

*Action*
The "action" of a rod is determined by where a rod flexes along the blank. Faster action rods flex mostly near the tip. Moderate action rods flex more near the middle of the blank. Slower action rods flex down into the butt section.






*Power*

The "power" of a rod refers to how much pressure it takes to flex the rod. Different rod powers are engineered to efficiently handle a certain range of lure weights and line sizes. To select a rod power that will perform best for you, simply narrow your choices to rods designed to cast the weight of lures — and sizes of lines — you’ll fish with most often. It’s that simple.

UL Ultra Light
L Light
ML Medium Light
M Medium
MH Medium Heavy
H Heavy
XH Extra Heavy

* From the St. Croix web site


Hope this helps - now go fishing!


----------



## SMDave (Dec 13, 2007)

esquired said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > Then wouldn't a fast tip be the same thing as a fast/extra fast tip?
> ...


OOOOPS! I meant, isn't a soft tip basically the same thing as a fast or x-fast rod?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2007)

SMDave said:


> OOOOPS! I meant, isn't a soft tip basically the same thing as a fast or x-fast rod?



No - a soft tip would be a slow tip on the chart


----------



## SMDave (Dec 13, 2007)

But you said the bend is at the tip, not the whole rod. Oh forget it, slow action it is!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2007)

Dave - for most applications I would recommend fast action tips - especially for things such as weightless soft plastics.

A slow (or soft) tip rod is better when throwing live bait or very large lures - like in Catfishing or for Muskie.

Think of it this way - a surf rod would have a slower tip, get it?

All my rods are fast or extra fast action


----------



## little anth (Dec 13, 2007)

nice esq


----------



## SMDave (Dec 13, 2007)

esquired said:


> Dave - for most applications I would recommend fast action tips - especially for things such as weightless soft plastics.
> 
> A slow (or soft) tip rod is better when throwing live bait or very large lures - like in Catfishing or for Muskie.
> 
> ...


Yep thanks for the explanation


----------



## Mattman (Dec 14, 2007)

esquired posted a very good illustration of rod action.

Too many confuse action and power. They are two totally separate and independant terms.

"Soft tip" is a little deceiving and can mean different things to different anglers. Most seem to feel that Fast and XFast rods are rods that will have "soft tips". Meaning that under even a relatively light load the tip will easily flex. And usually just the tip flexes until it starts to hit that transition to the mid section.

Slow rods can also have "soft tips". Most people don't typically view it that way as the flex pattern of the blank typically masks that.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 14, 2007)

Very informative Mr. Esquired, that will be just for us at tinboats, not the evil site :twisted:


----------

